# Police Log - Duxbury Clipper



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://duxburyclipper.com/content/view/1632/61/&cid=0&ei=gl0XSOfjJoiIyQTZm7ToCw&usg=AFrqEzdxEjB1iyKqFQ4Yo_cmYfFe-3ayWg">Police Log</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Duxbury Clipper, MA -</font> <nobr>5 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>11:25 pm Marshfield Police Department requested <b>K9</b> assistance in searching for a party in the woods near Bakers Lane in Marshfield. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

